# WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jdw70 (Sep 29, 2011)

Confused on what to do my GF9 yrs decided to have a EA with married coworker for 3 months claim no sex. We fought for three months then broke up in July. We are on a no contact. Should i continue to wait are just throw in the towel confussed and still in love. But extremely hurt by her actions.:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Give her up! Get someone new. She's obviously bored. After 9 years, what was your guys' intention? Happily co-habitating? Marriage?

Well, you can now see she isn't marriage material.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

jdw70 said:


> Confused on what to do my GF9 yrs decided to have a EA with married coworker for 3 months claim no sex. We fought for three months then broke up in July. We are on a no contact. Should i continue to wait are just throw in the towel confussed and still in love. But extremely hurt by her actions.:scratchhead:


You're on a no contact, so you haven;t spoke to her or seen her? Then just keep doing what you're doing, time to move on.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Move on, she clearly has.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdw70 (Sep 29, 2011)

*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Confused on what to do my GF9 yrs decided to have a EA with married coworker for 3 months claim no sex. We fought for three months then broke up in July. She has been wanting space and I have been doing that we have had some 1 day 1 time events dealing with old family events about 5 times then we go back to no contact the last outing was Sept 24 and we have been no contact. Should i continue to wait are just throw in the towel confussed and still in love. But extremely hurt by her actions. The ball and control appears to be in her court I have been just trying to keep busy, but I don't know what to do should I contact her are just keep leaving her alone.:scratchhead:


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

For a start you call the married co-workers wife and let her know of the affair . There is zero chance of any recovery until there is permanent no contact . After you expose give it a little while to see if she wants to renew the relationship, if she does not come back move on , if she does you decide .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

It's too late. Just move on because she will cheat on you again anyway.

You need to tell the wife of the married coworker of what's going on with her husband.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

jdw70 said:


> Confused on what to do my GF9 yrs decided to have a EA with married coworker for 3 months claim no sex. We fought for three months then broke up in July. We are on a no contact. Should i continue to wait are just throw in the towel confussed and still in love. But extremely hurt by her actions.:scratchhead:


Fought for 3 months over what? Just the EA or other issues have come to light?

Makes me wonder, dating for 9 years?? What were you both waiting for? At what age did you start dating? 

As to the current situation... it needs to be resolved in some fashion. An open honest discussion of both of your feelings should be addressed. If it was an EA, means somewhere, somehow, there was an emotional issue that she was either too fearful to address to you, or she did address it to you and did not receive what she was looking for.

Either way a lack of communication. 

Whether you and her resolve this takes both understanding and forgiveness on both parts.... and councelling if you both interested in regaining the relationship. If not... best move foreward separately.

best wishes.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Moe on. You said you broke up in July and you're not together anymore.

Get tested for STDs and tell the married man's wife about the affair.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

scione said:


> It's too late. Just move on because she will cheat on you again anyway.
> 
> You need to tell the wife of the married coworker of what's going on with her husband.


:iagree: ... and then some. History is just that ... history.

Quit allowing this to occupy time/space in your brain. Oh, yeah, and tell the husband. He may already know, or have a clue, but just make certain he knows what is going on.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Eli-Zor said:


> For a start you call the married co-workers wife and let her know of the affair . There is zero chance of any recovery until there is permanent no contact . After you expose give it a little while to see if she wants to renew the relationship, if she does not come back move on , if she does you decide .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bandaid does nothing to change the person just the circumstances. The other person does not matter it's the spouses or significant other's choice to cheat.

Throwing a wrench in this one does nothing to prevent another one. Fix the problem not the symptom!!

As for the OP maybe one more long heart to heart talk and if nothing move on. Going by your explanation it does seem like her heart is not in it.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jdw70 said:


> Confused on what to do my GF9 yrs decided to have a EA with married coworker for 3 months claim no sex. We fought for three months then broke up in July. She has been wanting space and I have been doing that we have had some 1 day 1 time events dealing with old family events about 5 times then we go back to no contact the last outing was Sept 24 and we have been no contact. Should i continue to wait are just throw in the towel confussed and still in love. But extremely hurt by her actions. The ball and control appears to be in her court I have been just trying to keep busy, but I don't know what to do should I contact her are just keep leaving her alone.:scratchhead:


Why are you letting a hurtful, cheating, confused woman decide what you do with your life? It's your life, decide what you want it to be. I suspect you didn't sign up for this kind of treatment, but you have allowed it to happen. Time for some hard boundaries. What are you in love with?


----------

